# MN bowfishing tournament schedule



## mjoe

Bowbenders 2009 Bowfishing Tournament

May 16th 2009
Jefferson/German Chain of Lakes
St. Peter, Mn

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2009 LLBA State Bowfishing Tournament

May 30th 2009
Horseshoe Chain of Lakes 
Richmond, Mn

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MSAA State Bowfishing Tournament

May 23rd 2009 
Lake Cannon 
Fairbault, Mn

MSAA Website

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Duluth Carp Tournament

June 20th 
St. Louis River 
Duluth, Mn


----------



## weasle414

I plan on being at at least 2 of these. Bring you're money boys and be ready to put it in my wallet! :wink:


----------



## carp_killer

your on weasle  .........................wait i think i want money in your pocket at bowbenders since that means its gunna be in mine as well


----------



## mjoe

who's boat are you two going to use.


----------



## weasle414

Well I DID feel safer thinking we were using Jakes at BB's, but now he's got a 6" crack in it. I dunno if I want to be taking his anymore!

Plus, I got mine all fixed up and am already ready to hit the lakes.


----------



## mjoe

Knowing alex's history..........RIP jake.

I'll start looking for a new partner for the state shoot.


----------



## weasle414

:lol: Probably a wise choice on your part mjoe. I'll try to keep your state shoot partner alive. He's already fallen out of the boat once with me, what are the odds it'll happen again?

Joe, are you going to be at Bowbenders this year?


----------



## carp_killer

my boat will be fixed by next week then its time to throw a plaatform on it and a 101 troller then lights. but its not looking like im gunna have an outboard for a while unless i take a 15 from the resort.

but at state shoot, filthy fixation is gunna dominate you and whoever you shoot with


----------



## mjoe

what, you have a 101 troller now?


----------



## carp_killer

no but buying one though


----------



## Duckslayer100

I'd love to make it down for something. Haven't been in a tournament for about three years now. If anyone is looking for a partner, let me know (I don't have a boat). And if you're worried about my credentials, ask Deadeye...he'll attest to my mad bowfishing skills :wink:


----------



## weasle414

I don't think I've filled the 3rd slot in the State Shoot yet Duckslayer!


----------



## Duckslayer100

I just might take you up on that offer. I'll have to see if there is anything planned for that weekend yet. May is a busy month (actually this whole year is pretty busy). Too many graduations and weddings (mine included) to remember. I dropped you a PM with my phone number. We'll get it touch.


----------



## carp_killer

who is number 3 for bowbenders?


----------



## weasle414

Chuckles wants to shoot with us for Bowbenders....

We're gonna need to be on our top game to keep up with everyone else with that kid in the boat. I swear when there's carp around he's blind in one eye and can't see out the other. :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

us 2 on our top game? shooting together??? is your mind not functioning properly????????


----------



## mjoe

Alex, you will have bring your "A" game. If Chuckles cant see fish to shoot at and Jake's problem of not connecting on buffs. in a tourney that you mostly will shoot is buffs. Its not too late to find different partners.


----------



## carp_killer

alex will be breaking stuff, chuckles wont be able to find um to shoot at, i wont be able to get but maybe 1 buff out of every 20+ i shoot at.............i think were screwed


----------



## rednek

to bad i left early.. i would of won it for ya 8)


----------



## weasle414

mjoe said:


> Alex, you will have bring your "A" game. If Chuckles cant see fish to shoot at and Jake's problem of not connecting on buffs. in a tourney that you mostly will shoot is buffs. Its not too late to find different partners.


I know, I'll have to support the team all by myself but I guess if I have to so I can shoot with two of my best bowfishin buds I have to. There's carp and gar there too for Jake to shoot. I'll shoot a lot of everything, Jake will shoot the carp and gar and Chuckles... Well he can stand on the back of the boat incase I let a couple staglers go. Maybe a little help from the bowfishing god of Oneida he can get one.

As long as the boat stays afloat, nobody has to swim for batteries, nobody breaks their reel, and nobody has to physically tow the boat back we should do fine! :lol:


----------



## mjoe

I know, I'll have to support the team all by myself but I guess if I have to so I can shoot with two of my best bowfishin buds I have to. :[/quote]

Your a better man then me. If trapper doesnt shoot better at the state shoot this year, Im either going to bring him back to the landing early, or throw him in my fish barrel so he can sorting my big 10 during the tourney.


----------



## carp_killer

psssshhhhhh joe im gunna shoot as good at that tourney as i did the last night i was with you on BP if i can do that and you shoot like you did towards the end of the night were in good shape :beer:


----------



## weasle414

Joe brings up a good point.

Jake, I nominate Steve right now to sort out our big 6 at Bowbenders from the first fish we shoot. He's not good for much anything else. Second this nomination?


----------



## carp_killer

seconded. he can take the fish off the arrows and clean the troller too


----------



## weasle414

trapper_2 said:


> seconded. he can take the fish off the arrows and clean the troller too


That won't be needed. He'd probably drop the fish in the water and the spots we'll be hitting are completely weedless. We never once had to clean my troller last year of weeds. Retriever line, yes; I was busy with that about every 3rd or 4th shot, but no weeds. Now that I got that slow-reeling pile of crap out of my hair we won't have that problem. :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

does this other guy have a spinner?

good news. my boat will defintly be done for this tourny......i JBwelded the crack shut and im going to reinforce it all with a stainless plate. then i got the sweetest deck ive ever seen in my life. its a 5x5 sheet of that docking stuff thats really light and strong and grippy.


----------



## weasle414

Good question.... I'm not really even sure what he's shooting these days.

And WHY would you JB weld that crack shut?! And HOW are you planning on welding stainless to aluminum? Might be safer to take my boat :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

WHY? idk i just might leave it. and aluminum is stainless to


----------



## weasle414

I tried welding stainless to aluminum and it didn't work out too well. It held but looked like crap and I'm sure it's not the strongest hold. But if your boat goes down at bowbenders I swear you'll be giving me a piggy back ride through the shallows back to the landing. I can keep shooting, you can act as my boat and chuckles can carry the fish.

Or maybe I should bring my boat, just in case :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

na. im fixing it tuesday night with a stainless aluminum plate  my boat wont go down...............hopefully


----------



## weasle414

Ok.... Make sure you THOROUGHLY test it out before May 16th! I want you to run that thing into logs, rocks and docks to make sure it'll hold :lol: I can come help you if you want!


----------



## carp_killer

TTT for more info on the state shoot PM weasle or me. i will try and get some info for bowbenders on here as well


----------



## carp_killer

hope to see a few of you guys at state shoot saterday should be a good time with a good tournout the way the weather is looking


----------

